# software for labels?



## uavwmn (Sep 19, 2007)

Does anyone know of a software for wine labels? Examples of labels to use?

Customize your labels?

uavwmn


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 19, 2007)

*uav,*
*I use PrintShop for my labels. You can use Avery labels of various sizes, full sheet label paper or just plain paper and cut them out. PrintShop has lots of images and art you can use as well as different fonts, backgrounds, colors and effects. It is really easy to use and then you can always use your own art or images from the internet. I really haven't looked into any programs since I have been happy with PrintShop but if you look around under this thread you will find many great labels and advice on what others use. You will have lots of fun with what ever you decide to use!!*

*Ramona*


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 19, 2007)

And PrintShop software I can probably buy at WalMart??


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 19, 2007)

I think you can but Best Buy definitely has it and probably an updated version. Mine is PrintShop 21. It has been so long since I've looked around that there may be some really cool new ones out there. Check them out online first and read about what they offer as far as features to get an idea.
http://www.broderbund.com/jump.jsp?itemID=839&amp;mainPID=839&amp;itemType=PRODUCT&amp;RS=1&amp;keyword=print+shop+21&amp;ysmchn=YSM&amp;ysmcpn=Print+Creativity&amp;ysmcrn=sr2br30yh581yh4698pi8ai3299&amp;ysmtrm=sr2br30yh581yh4698pi8ai3299+print+shop&amp;ysmtac=PPC&amp;ovtac=PPC&amp;SR=sr2br30yh581yh4698pi8ai3299&amp;OVRAW=print%20shop&amp;OVKEY=print%20shop&amp;OVMTC=standard&amp;OVADID=6162657512&amp;OVKWID=72562696012&amp;ysmwa=VVNyeUEJI14vOe27mKq1m5d9nnOhAwlI9MiirLrnAPnF3SLpF-sonhLC95A_Huis






Ramona


----------



## PeterZ (Sep 19, 2007)

Googling "wine label software" will result in many hits. Most of these packages can be downloaded and registered for ~$30 or so, allowing unlimited use. Most have trial versions.

I use Photoshop Elements to design the label and then insert as many of the images as will fill a piece of paper into a PowerPoint slide for printing.


----------



## Joanie (Sep 19, 2007)

Elements won't let you create an 8 x10" canvas then let you cut and paste 4 copies of your label in 4 separate layers on the canvas?


----------



## smurfe (Sep 20, 2007)

I use Stoney Creek Wine Press software and labels for now. You buy the software and Pre-designed labels. The software basically enters just your text onto the label. They look very nice. 


http://www.stoneycreekwinepress.com/


Hereare a few examples. The one to the far right though George made and sent with a kit I bought. 





*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## aguedry (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Smurfe,
I live in Gonzales too. 
Angie


----------



## smurfe (Sep 20, 2007)

aguedry said:


> Hey Smurfe,
> I live in Gonzales too.
> Angie




Well welcome. We will have to sample each others wines! Great to have a neighbor here. There was another guy that was moving back here to St. Amant but I haven't heard from him since he moved back. Again, welcome!


----------



## aguedry (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome. We'll have to all get together and have a little wine tasting. I am in Lazy Oaks, u know where that is?
BTW - a friend told me yesterday that there is a LHBS in Baton Rouge. I think it is called Bootleggers. On Chipewa. Didn't know that.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 20, 2007)

aguedry said:


> Awesome. We'll have to all get together and have a little wine tasting. I am in Lazy Oaks, u know where that is?
> BTW - a friend told me yesterday that there is a LHBS in Baton Rouge. I think it is called Bootleggers. On Chipewa. Didn't know that.




I am not sure where Lazy Oaks is at. I live on Bayou Narcisse between Hwy 44 and Roddy. If you grew up here and know where La Maison is at, that is where I live. 


I really wouldn't waste my time with Bootleggers. The guys that run it are into industrial supplies and not home brewing. I went there the other day and was HUGELY disappointed. They have no knowledge of beer or wine. They bought the inventory along with the industrial supplies after Perkin's Hardware burnt. I noticed their prices in the store were considerably higher than on their website. As I said, Iwas hugely disappointed as I thought I had found a local place to buy beer supplies as I want to brew some beer. All wine supplies will still be bought here from George.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 20, 2007)

smurfe said:


> aguedry said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. We'll have to all get together and have a little wine tasting. I am in Lazy Oaks, u know where that is?
> ...




Lazy Oaks? Is that off HWY 931 just east of Hwy 44?*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## scubaman2151 (Sep 20, 2007)

I was actually suprized, I called George today to get my free labels (he gives you 30 free custom labels when you buy a wine kit from him). I was basically able to design the label over the phone, font, color, placement of words and symbols. View all the custom labels you can choose from here: 
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdListLabels.asp?GC_Category=Labels


The labels I got for my Kiwi Pear is item number 0903.


Let us know what you findthat works for you. Good Luck.


Edit:


Just found this:
http://www.winelabelforyou.com/index.html


It seems you buy thier labels, create the label format on thier website and then print out the labels on your printer. They also have a demo that you can download to try out the program for free before you buy it.*Edited by: Scubaman2151 *


----------



## PeterZ (Sep 20, 2007)

Joan,

I'm sure Elements will let me do that, but 1) I don't know how, and 2) I don't have Elements at work, but do have access to a high end color laser there. I do have PowerPoint at work, so I bring a .jpg of the label to work on a thumb drive and paste it into a PowerPoint slide for printing. Then I bring the sheets home and cut them with an office slicer I got at the office supply store for $15.


----------



## Joanie (Sep 21, 2007)

Peter, I think if you just do a File-&gt;New, set it for the size of the paper you want to print on, copy and paste your label 4 times, flatten it, save as a jpg, then take that to work on your thumb drive.


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 21, 2007)

Smurf, thanks for the info. This is exactly what I am looking for!!
uavwmn


----------



## Spearfisherman (Dec 21, 2007)

smurfe said:


> aguedry said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome. We'll have to all get together and have a little wine tasting. I am in Lazy Oaks, u know where that is?
> ...




I am in the neighborhood also. I also suggest not dealing with bootleggers. I placed an order with them &amp; after setting up an appointment to p/u supplies, no one showed to meet me. After numurous unanswered phone calls &amp; e-mails, I finally told them to keep it, &amp; ordered online.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

I've used Paint Shop Pro V3 I've used that program for 10 yearsas it's more than suficient for any and all the art work I do for my websites and personal digitalphotography. It's also a more than adequate program in my opinion, for wine labels if you know how to use it.
Best of all, *it's free*.


Go to http://www.shareware.com and search out paint shop pro 3 and you can find the free version and a version that requires licensing. 
If you have any troubles, PM me and I'll get you a copy.


----------



## myway22 (Jan 11, 2008)

Smurfe, I used that site you recommended for the custom labels, it was pretty simple to construct your own label. I put the order in and will post some pics when I get them. Thanks!


----------



## smurfe (Jan 11, 2008)

Spearfisherman said:


> smurfe said:
> 
> 
> > aguedry said:
> ...




I believe Bootleggers is closed. I was getting an ambulance worked on the other day and decided to walk across the street to Bootleggers to kill time. The sign is gone off the building. I tried to call the phone numbers and got a disconnected recording. I emailed them inquiring if they were closed and looking to see if they were selling off their inventory with no reply. Their website didn't say they were out of business the last time I looked.


----------

